# Biodiversity of Dendrobatoidea



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just curious if any of you science oriented fellows knew (about) how many species of dendrobatids exist in nature? I had a book once that said there were about 120 species or so, but that was before the new taxonomy changes, and it seems like now there are a lot more species. Hopefully someone can help answear my random question. Thanks!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

According to my herpetology class, there are 10 genera and more than 180 species.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out this website: Dendrobates.org - Dendrobatoidea


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Spaff said:


> According to my herpetology class, there are 10 genera and more than 180 species.


I just have to ask: Does your herpetology professor know whassup? Or do you sometimes feel like getting up and schooling him/her? (Can you answer this here?

I ask because many professional botanists will admit that cannot even grow a snakeplant--it boggles the mind...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I took it a few semesters ago, and we used slightly older taxonomy (I just checked the link, and my 10 genera statement isn't accurate anymore). 

No, our professor was awesome, and he's made significant contributions to the world of herpetology: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frogroom/77677-new-species-tiny-frog-world-s-smallest-vertebrate.html


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

so according to dendrobates.org (great site btw) there are about 265 species...
I'm pretty sure I just answeard my own thread.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's the complete classification 

Family Aromobatidae

Subfamily Allobatinae

Genus Allobates

Subfamily Anomaloglossinae

Genus Anomaloglossus
Genus Rheobates 

Subfamily Aromobatinae

Genus Aromobates
Genus Mannophryne

Family Dendrobatidae

Subfamily Colostethinae

Genus Ameerega
Genus Colostethus
Genus Epipedobates
Genus Silverstoneia

Subfamily Dendrobatinae

Genus Adelphobates
Genus Andinobates
Genus Dendrobates
Genus Excidobates
Genus Minyobates
Genus Oophaga
Genus Phyllobates
Genus Ranitomeya

Subfamily Hyloxalinae

Genus Hyloxalus


----------

